# **Postponed **Cape Town Vape Meet - 25th November



## ShaneW (7/11/17)

*Please note that this event has been postponed and will no longer happen on the 25th Nov - will communicate the new date once confirmed*

We will be involved with another Vape Meet out at Eaglevlei on the 25th November. We had this same event 2 months ago and it was an awesome event with a decent turnout.
The nest is a 'Pizzeria and Beer Garden' situated on the beautiful Eaglevlei wine estate just off the N1 near Stellenbosch (Klipheuwel off ramp).

Come and join us for a fun day with plenty of clouds and chatter with fellow vapers. Also craft beer and wine towers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (7/11/17)

I'm in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/11/17)

Hi All

Unfortunately this event has been postponed by the venue  Sorry about this. I will let you all know the new date once I have it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/11/17)

Is this event going to take place in the near future?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Wtf is a wine tower


----------



## Mr. B (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Wtf is a wine tower


If you go this time you can find out?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> If you go this time you can find out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Hehe chances of me going is very slim 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Raindance (20/11/17)

Wonder what the venue would do if we all just rocked up there in any case?


----------



## Mr. B (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe chances of me going is very slim
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I blame Connor

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> I blame Connor
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I do 2  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## ShaneW (21/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> Is this event going to take place in the near future?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Yes I'm sure it will.. by the sounds of it, it is being postponed to the new year.



BioHAZarD said:


> Wtf is a wine tower



Like a beer tower but with wine ... according to my wife and the other ladies, this leaves a rather nasty headache the next day LOL



Raindance said:


> Wonder what the venue would do if we all just rocked up there in any case?



The problem was apparently a double booking so I'm pretty sure there is another event happening. Not sure if its an open function though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/11/17)

Ah man, had the day planned already 
@ShaneSawCT


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/11/17)

ShaneW said:


> Yes I'm sure it will.. by the sounds of it, it is being postponed to the new year.



I’m in CT 8 till 20 January - dates in that range will suite me fine 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## ShaneW (21/11/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> Ah man, had the day planned already
> @ShaneSawCT



Yip, same this side! 



RenaldoRheeder said:


> I’m in CT 8 till 20 January - dates in that range will suite me fine
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Will let you all know in this thread as soon as I hear anything

Reactions: Like 2


----------

